# Check your GSD's toes now...are they webbed?



## joeinca (Mar 19, 2015)

I was surprised to discover Koda has pretty decent webbing between her toes. I never knew the breed had this. From what I just read its hit/miss.


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Just a bit of webbing where the toes join.


----------



## Dewayne (Sep 30, 2015)

All 3 of ours are webbed slightly


----------



## MagicHorse (Feb 3, 2016)

Ours is not. We just recently got him so I actually had to go look &#55357;&#56835;


----------

